# future Son in Law being deployed today



## katypond

Today Thomas my future Son in Law has got on the plane for his deployment. He is in the United States Army. We are very proud of him and wish him a safe return. It makes me very proud that we have these quality people that care about our freedom. Be safe and have a speedy return, we miss you!


----------



## Tucsonred

Where's he going?? Afgahastain?? My son has been there since the end of July. I will keep Thomas in my prayers for a safe return. Thank him for me!! 
Linda


----------



## Tortuga

Give our thanks to Thomas....

We're all praying for a quick and safe return.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

Good luck to him. Please give hom our thanks. Hector Gonzales


----------



## katypond

Tucsonred said:


> Where's he going?? Afgahastain?? My son has been there since the end of July. I will keep Thomas in my prayers for a safe return. Thank him for me!!
> Linda


Thank you all, Yes Afgahastain.


----------



## BullyARed

Wish they all are safe and return home. Just always let them know there are love one's waiting for them at home.


----------



## State_Vet

My prayers for his safe return


----------



## huntr4life

Praying for a safe return


----------



## SeaTex

Give my familys thanks to Thomas. We pray for a safe and speedy return.


----------

